# sans histoire



## plesea8

Bonsoir tout le monde,
je suis à nouveau de retour avec la phrase d'un roman qui me laisse quelque peu perplexe.
Débout de chapitre :

«Retour sans histoire.
Je n'avais pas appris grand-chose.
L'impression du légiste: “Brûlé vif” (Ah bon  ?). Idem pour ce qui concernait le témoin, un jardinier tout à la fois terrorisé et obséquieux...»

Or, moi, j'aurais tendance à dire que ce "sans histoire" pourrait correspondre à "con un pugno di mosche" sans en être tout à fait certaine au cent pour cent. 

Donc, "retour sans histoire" moi je le traduirais "rientro con un pungo di mosche"... 
Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## fanscy

Bonsoir Plesea8, je pense que ton interpretation est correcte. 
C'est un chose subjective et donc, à mon avis, tu as bien compris le sens.

Ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Plesea,
Direi di no: "sans histoire" significa "senza niente di speciale da segnalare, senza incidente, senza difficoltà, ecc", mentre "con un pugno di mosche" segna la delusione, lo scopo non raggiunto, ecc.


----------



## plesea8

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Plesea,
> Direi di no: "sans histoire" significa "senza niente di speciale da segnalare, senza incidente, senza difficoltà, ecc", mentre "con un pugno di mosche" segna la delusione, lo scopo non raggiunto, ecc.



Avevo pensato anche a questa possibilità, ma la frase che segue: "je n'avais pas appris grand-chose" mi faceva pensare che quel ritorno "sans histoire" poteva essere un ritorno senza informazioni utili...


----------



## fanscy

plesea8 said:


> Avevo pensato anche a questa possibilità, ma la frase che segue: "je n'avais pas appris grand-chose" mi faceva pensare che quel ritorno "sans histoire" poteva essere un ritorno senza informazioni utili...



E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato io...


----------



## plesea8

Il "sans histoire" potrebbe essere anche un "senza aver cavato un ragno dal buco"?

O pensavo anche "senza niente di rilevante [da segnalare]"?


----------



## fanscy

plesea8 said:


> O pensavo anche "senza niente di rilevante [da segnalare]"?



Avevo trovato come significato anche "senza senso". E' un pò troppo ricca di significati questa frase...


----------



## matoupaschat

No, mi dispiace Fanscy, questa espressione, penso che tutti i francofoni la capirebbero come me. Basta una parolina in più per cambiare il significato . Vedi il TLFi sotto *B.- 2. a)* - _Expr._ 

− Expr.C'est toute une histoire.Ce fut toute une histoire. Il s'était mis cela dans la tête (Léautaud, In memor.,1905, p. 207).C'est toujours la même histoire.Qu'est-ce que vous voulez, c'est toujours la même histoire, la même fatalité imbécile de la vie (Courteline, Femmes d'amis, Fils, 1885, p. 114).C'est une autre histoire.Mais ce fut une bien autre histoire, quand il fallut savoir lequel de nous deux mangerait cette pauvre petite fraise (Zola, Nouv. contes Ninon,1874, p. 39).Sans histoire.Sans incident.Oui, j'eusse désiré une vie sans histoire (Bernanos,Joie,1929, p. 669).

​


----------



## plesea8

Matou quindi "senza niente di rilevante"? Liscio come l'olio?


----------



## matoupaschat

plesea8 said:


> Matou quindi "senza niente di rilevante"? Liscio come l'olio?


"Liscio come l'olio" mi pare fin troppo positivo, dato che poi si dice "je n'avais pas appris grand-chose".


----------



## aefrizzo

"Senza storia", espressione *neutra* in uso anche in italiano.
Es.Il 2° tempo della partita  (di calcio) è senza storia.: niente reti, niente bel gioco, ma anche niente incidenti.
La delusione si deduce, nel tuo caso, da quel che segue. In una traduzione libera, "*con un pugno di mosche" *non tradisce il testo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ecco, grazie Aefrizzo, me la ero dimenticata... Pensare, io, un apostolo della traduzione più letterale possibile! Questa è proprio l'espressione equivalente. Il "pugno di mosche" è troppo libera perché anticipa la delusione che viene espressa solo nella frase seguente.


----------



## plesea8

Grazie mille Aefrizzo, e grazie Matou. Probabilmente il mio problema è con l'espressione italiana "senza storia" che mi riporta alla mente altre espressioni, come la più recente "non c'è storia", o un uomo/paese "senza storia", o "senza storie" (nel senso di senza problemi) e quindi difficilmente riesco a saisir il significato esatto di quella francese.


----------

